# "Must Be Declawed"



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My boyfriend and I have been tossing around the idea of moving because we don't like the management in our building and we can afford something a little nicer now. While looking at places online we have come across at least ten places in a ten mile radius that say "Cats must be declawed". I get so mad every time I read it!!! I really wish there was something I could do about it but these companies are perfectly within their rights to require it and all you can do is refuse to live there. It makes me sad how accepted this practice is here .


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It makes me sad too, Becky. I hope someday North America will go the way of Europe and many other countries.

On a more positive note...good luck in looking for a new place!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Couldn't you just SAY your cats were declawed, and use SoftPaws? it's basically the same thing...?

I'm hoping I can use this tactic when I have to move some place. I'll either just say my cats are declawed (if they insist... after all, what are they gonna do, grab my cat's paw and check?) or just explain that I have claw covers - and therefore the claws are useless for scratching stuff anyway.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We can find a place that doesn't require a declaw, that isn't the issue. I would never give a company money that requires such horrible things. My problem is that there isn't anything I can do to these companies, like report them, because they are perfectly within their rights. I don't want anything from them, I just want them to stop requiring such a horrible treatment.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow!!! I have NEVER seen that here! I didn't even know that happened anywhere! That's awful! They do make us pay ridiculous amounts for pet deposits and pet rent here, but at least they don't make us declaw our cats! 

Good luck finding a new place!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I think it's sick that renters think they can force you to into declawing your cat. Lets say you only live there for a year...well your cat is mutilated for life. Don't they consider that?! Soft Paws are a great alternative, and if anything they should require those instead of requiring putting your cat through an unnecessary surgery. I've seen renters require declawing here in NC too.

Good luck in the new hunt for a home Becky! I know you'll find one that suits everyone in the family.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

That's too bad, I'm sorry! Their policy does seem pretty ridiculous, especially if they are also charging a hefty pet fee. 

I understand an extra deposit since pets are capable of so much damage, but this crosses a line. At the apartment that my boyfriend and I just moved into, we paid a pet deposit which was the same amount of the regular deposit, and an extra $10/ month. The extra $10/ month seems a little unnecessary, but at least we don't have to deal with crazy restrictions like that! 

Good luck finding a new place!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I've run into places that actually actually state in their lease "Front and Back Declaw required for cats" I understand a spay/neuter restriction, but that is unconscionable. You might want to try for a Craigslist option. I've found that those people are more flexible. I had one landlord say "preferably declawed" and I said that my cats don't rip up anything and even allowed them to visit to see that there were no claw marks on my furniture or the carpeting and she relented.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I wonder if a local animal rights group could do something? At least cause them some grief.....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Krissy, that is exactly what my boyfriend and I were thinking. We will have no problems finding anywhere, but thank you for the well wishes everyone. We live in a pretty big metro area so it is pretty easy finding somewhere to live, I'm just mad at these companies! If anyone knows of anywhere in the Twin Cities metro who is part of any of those animal rights groups please let me know!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Krissy, that is exactly what my boyfriend and I were thinking. We will have no problems finding anywhere, but thank you for the well wishes everyone. We live in a pretty big metro area so it is pretty easy finding somewhere to live, I'm just mad at these companies! If anyone knows of anywhere in the Twin Cities metro who is part of any of those animal rights groups please let me know!


Oh, another thing.... if any of these places are listed on a "pet friendly" website, I would notify the website and let them know that they aren't as "pet friendly" as they think.

I did the same thing for places around where I live and the sites that I contacted either removed these places from their list or added a note saying that they required declaw.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

yellowdaisies said:


> Wow!!! I have NEVER seen that here! I didn't even know that happened anywhere! That's awful! They do make us pay ridiculous amounts for pet deposits and pet rent here, but at least they don't make us declaw our cats!
> 
> Good luck finding a new place!


Five cities in your state have outlawed declawing, 6 citines in the USA altogether, so far:

West Hollywood, CA
Santa Monica, CA
Beverly Hills, CA
Los Angeles, CA
San Francisco, CA

And Norfolk Va

Declawing is illegal in at least 26 countries around the world

England 
Scotland 
Wales 
Italy 
France 
Germany 
Bosnia 
Austria 
Switzerland 
Norway 
Sweden 
Netherlands 
Northern Ireland 
Ireland 
Denmark 
Finland 
Slovenia 
Portugal 
Belgium 
Brazil 
Australia 
New Zealand 
Yugoslavia 
Malta 
Israel 
DECLAWING: What You Need to Know



raecarrow said:


> Oh, another thing.... if any of these places are listed on a "pet friendly" website, I would notify the website and let them know that they aren't as "pet friendly" as they think.
> 
> I did the same thing for places around where I live and the sites that I contacted either removed these places from their list or added a note saying that they required declaw.


Great idea!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that even legal? I wasn't aware for years, but in many provinces in Canada it's not even legal to say "no pets allowed." People DO, and nobody ever challenges it because they'd rather just find a place that's friendlier, but if you're running into this everywhere it'd be a good idea (if you haven't already) to check out what the tenant board/equivalent has to say where you live. They might not actually be allowed to require such ridiculous things!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

In my country, declawing cats is against the law. Thank God !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We don't have Petco or Petsmart, though. God's working on it.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Becky - I'm really glad for you guys that you are in better times and have lots of options.

I have 2 cats - neither are declawed, I work with a rescue and urge people not to declaw, I also run some rental properties with my husband. We don't allow cats, or dogs. It's sad but the few times I have talked him into renting to people with an animal we have lost a LOT of money, money we couldn't afford to lose and in one case we lost the property because of it.

Sometimes I think it's hard for people on a forum with so many dedicated care givers to remember that this is not the reality for many if not most pet owners. 
I constantly hand out literature for low to no cost spay neuter in my area, I help when I can and I will no longer rent to people with pets - all the ads say no pets up front and when people ask it is an automatic no. I would never suggest declaw as an alternative because there is no alternative.
I live in a university town that is pretty transient and given the choice between risking my family's (including our pets) well being and being 'pet friendly' well, I have chosen my family - trying to do both did not work for us.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so glad that our landlord isn't like that. in the lease it didn't say that cats must be declawed which I was happy. We just can't have dogs here.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Despite the fact that I live at home, I'm in the basement which is technically a whole separate residence (have my own entrance/exit, own kitchen, etc.). I do give my dad $100 to help out with the utilities (mostly gas, as I have the furnace cranked 6 months of the year!)

The only issue he doesn't like is the smell. Which really isn't all that bad, I don't think...but when Paizly has UTI issues, or when I changed diet and the poop got stinky, it does get a bit smelly. Luckily he's been tolerant and hasn't threatened to kick me out. I also wonder if it's the fact the house is 60 years old, and maybe he just figures there's no point in trying to keep it pristine anymore? LOL


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

I've never heard of a declaw requirement for cats. What a shame. 

I'm allowed to have two pets in my apartment, cats or dogs, but they cannot exceed 25 lbs when fully grown. There is, however, a non-refundable pet security deposit, and this is obviously for things like torn carpet from claws. To ensure there are no scratching accidents, I routinely trim my cat's nails and that's enough peace of mind for me.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea the declaw requirement is on top of pet deposit and monthly pet rent for most places. I trim my cat's nails but not for the sake of the realty company and their cheap carpet, they already got a non refundable $300 from us for having two cats and it isn't like they were giving us back our security deposit anyway, they are horrible and will do anything for a dollar.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Same here, when I first got MOwMOw the pet deposit was 500.00 non refundable, they have since lowered it(but never refunded me the 200.00 excess I had already paid) and it was an extra 25.00 a month in rent to keep him. That seems to work on a case by case basis because they've removed that for me (and not my neighbor. I think that has to do with how well I keep the apartment. 

I take better care of my carpet than other rentors BECAUSE of the cat. I have it professionally cleaned (on my own dollar) every 6 months like clockwork and I'm a lot less tolerant about him scratching the carpets than I would be if it were my own.

I can understand that they are in this as a living and their own financial stability resides on the rental property but there needs to be a healthy middle ground where the tenant isn't restricted (and penalized $$ wise) with ridiculous requests and the rental property getting trashed......


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We rent from a really big company so I'm really not as concerned as I would be if it was a small business. It isn't like I let them wreck the apartment, because I don't, but it is so they won't take the behaviors elsewhere (if we ever buy a house), not because I'm worried about the realty company. There is a hole Nutmeg dug when she was still in isolation that I really am not concerned about.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> We rent from a really big company so I'm really not as concerned as I would be if it was a small business. It isn't like I let them wreck the apartment, because I don't, but it is so they won't take the behaviors elsewhere (if we ever buy a house), not because I'm worried about the realty company. There is a hole Nutmeg dug when she was still in isolation that I really am not concerned about.


How deep is the hole? I suggest you might need to worry if you can see lava...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha! More like concrete...


----------



## Arkadia (Apr 11, 2011)

How very horrible. I'm Australian and had never heard of declawing until an American friend informed me about this barbaric practice commonly performed in the US. I can't understand how such an awful thing became so popular and has so little taboo amongst the general public.

Would it be possible for you to find some kind of declawing information brochure and email it to the landlords in question? In fact, it might even be a good idea for a bunch of us on Catforum to email the people in question and inform them of why declawing is so wrong and provide them with alternative requirements. The case could be that most of them simply don't _know _how disgusting the practice of declawing is and they might change their tune if they get information about it. The more the word is spread, the better


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Arkadia said:


> How very horrible. I'm Australian and had never heard of declawing until an American friend informed me about this barbaric practice commonly performed in the US. I can't understand how such an awful thing became so popular and has so little taboo amongst the general public.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to find some kind of declawing information brochure and email it to the landlords in question? In fact, it might even be a good idea for a bunch of us on Catforum to email the people in question and inform them of why declawing is so wrong and provide them with alternative requirements. The case could be that most of them simply don't _know _how disgusting the practice of declawing is and they might change their tune if they get information about it. The more the word is spread, the better


What a terrific idea!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in!!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

DECLAWING: What You Need to Know

graphic detail about what a declaw consists of and what it does to the cat.

Don't let them throw the term "laser" at you. the method is different,_ the results are the same._


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You'd be surprised at the number of people who don't know what declawing involves, including several of my coworkers. Most people simply don't know what's involved, so letting them know in a non-confrontational manner changes their mind many times. If you find a place you really like, but they have that condition posted, you might want to see if they're aware of the procedure. Nicely.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> You'd be surprised at the number of people who don't know what declawing involves......


Or who just don't care. My sister in law has 3 cats, all declawed and all four feet. She swears that it's the only way she can let them in her house because they scratch the place up.....

We've had COUNTLESS discussions on the procedure and what it does to cats and she just shrugs and says it's the only way they can live in HER house.

Our latest discussion was recently over the phone, we were talking about CF and the threads about guardians for pets in case of emergencies and she was completely offended I chose my mother over her in my emergency provisions. I told her flat out that I'd *NEVER* let her have MowMow since she would declaw him. She just laughed and commented that I take 'stuff' way to seriously. Really? Disfigurement is not serious?


----------



## Arkadia (Apr 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Or who just don't care. My sister in law has 3 cats, all declawed and all four feet. She swears that it's the only way she can let them in her house because they scratch the place up.....
> 
> We've had COUNTLESS discussions on the procedure and what it does to cats and she just shrugs and says it's the only way they can live in HER house.
> 
> Our latest discussion was recently over the phone, we were talking about CF and the threads about guardians for pets in case of emergencies and she was completely offended I chose my mother over her in my emergency provisions. I told her flat out that I'd *NEVER* let her have MowMow since she would declaw him. She just laughed and commented that I take 'stuff' way to seriously. Really? Disfigurement is not serious?


I had an argument over a non-cat related forum once because a poster thought it was 'disturbing' that I had compared declawing to amputating a humans fingers. Despite giving him detailed information and pointing him toward websites with good, unbiased data, he failed to see how amputation was worse than preventing his furniture from being scratched up (and I did try to explain that scratching furniture was something easily stopped, if the behavior existed in the first place, which it often doesn't and is simply pre-assumed to be the case). Ultimately I think the issue is that people don't realize animals, and cats in particular, are sentient, emotional beings who not only have nervous systems and feel pain, but also experience fear, trauma and distress. They simply cannot comprehend it. It's truly scary.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a "friend" like that too. She knows perfectly well what declawing is and still did it to her poor kitten to save her cheap furniture.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

It's the last 2 posts that sort of 'prove' my main point. Most people I ever hear talk about their pets don't take as much care with them as I feel an animal needs or deserves (of course I can say the same about human kids too).
Day after day I'm exposed in one way or another to animals that are neglected, abused and so on, this is not to say that lots of people don't care for the animals they 'own' - many do, but so many don't and when I walk into a rental unit with a dog that has several days worth of urine, feces and vomit on the floor or see a cat that is clearly covered in fleas looking miserable it creates nothing but the desire to eliminate the issue completely in leasing.

In truth I always say we won't ever rent to someone with pets again - but there are people I know on a personal level who treat their animlas well who I would rent to... but who wants to be on that kind of intimate level just to lease a place to live??? 

I wish there was some sort of reasonable middle ground - beyond the ridiculous pet fees some places charge - I've just never found it.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Nora B said:


> I wish there was some sort of reasonable middle ground - beyond the ridiculous pet fees some places charge - I've just never found it.


What about requiring a letter from a vet, groomer or former landlord that would verify that the pet is well behaved, in good health and didn't cause problems at its previous residence?


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

There seem to be all kinds of weird rules about pets in condos and apartments. My sister and her partner are adopting a Boston Terrier--small dogs, even the larger ones are reasonably sized. The condo they live in requires (and this is a new rule this year) that all pets must be UNDER 14 INCHES at the shoulder. ????? How is that even possible to enforce? So they went to a breeder who has a litter of pups who are from two parents that are 12 and 13 inches tall, respectively, and applied. They were denied because the breed itself has the "potential" to grow bigger than 14". They applied a second time, stating that the parents were small and the breeder all but guarantees that this puppy (runt of the litter) will not be bigger than they are. Denied a second time. Finally, they lied and said they were getting a smaller breed, and will then just tell the condo to take a hike if the puppy gets bigger than that (by the time he's full grown, their lease will be up for renewal anyway) but the hoops they had to jump through are ridiculous!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

We also ran into this when we had our Alaskan Malamute. Some places considered them a 'dangerous' breed. She was absolutely well behaved and quiet and was a giant teddy bear. The only way she could hurt something was if she tripped and fell on it (not an unlikely scenario with her).

We were denied homeowners by two different companies and then when we split up my ex husband was denied a handful of apartments before he found one that was willing to meet her before deciding.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> What about requiring a letter from a vet, groomer or former landlord that would verify that the pet is well behaved, in good health and didn't cause problems at its previous residence?


This is the road to be personally invasive. Former landlords opinions are difficult to verify and many will not make negative comments for fear of backlash, same is true of vets , et al. 

There really is no accountability for anyone who 'vouches' for anyone else, the only time such a recommendation has any real meaning is if the person vouching for the proposed renter feels they have a connection to the issue and are known in the area enough for it to matter.

In the end any of these people could easily be fooled or flat out lie - it happens all the time. For bigger companies who have the resources to 'go after' renters who destroy things and then leave by the dead of night it is just a part of doing business to engage a lawyer and incur court costs. For a small family who literally has lived in the rentals while fixing them up and then moved on to another to do the same while renting the previous one out it is an entirely different story!

I've been dealing with this issue for more than 15 years now. All it takes is one mistake to topple our family off the financial track we try to stay on for a year or more. The risk is just to great at my level of business. It took 3 years to get out of the hole set up by the tenant who had a dog and that included selling the property at a loss. Cat damage has forced us to replace hardwood floors - no damage deposit covers that kind of work and the legal fees required to get someone who just doesn't care to pay for the damage are ludicrous.

I'm not saying it is right or just or fair when responsible pet owners cannot rent in certain places I'm just putting the other side of the story out there.

And back to the original post, anyone who knows cats and knows what declawing really does to an animal knows the potential for damage from soiling outside of the litterbox issues due to declawing are likely more severe than potential scratching issues anyway - Declawing A Cat is NOT the Answer!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I live on a private cul-de-crap, and the people in the house across from me dumped their cats and kittens outside when they left, which quickly grew into our current feral situation. They left the house in such a horrible condition, the floors and baseboards had to be replaced. I walked inside the house weeks later, while it was still being worked on, and had to leave because of the stench. 

Although she wouldn't do this, I wouldn't blame my landlady if she refused to rent to any more cat owners. I feel that most of the time, it's irresponsible pet owners who are to blame for pet restrictions, whether it's no pets, pets with huge damage/security deposits, size restrictions, etc.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I live on a private cul-de-crap, and the people in the house across from me dumped their cats and kittens outside when they left, which quickly grew into our current feral situation. They left the house in such a horrible condition, the floors and baseboards had to be replaced. I walked inside the house weeks later, while it was still being worked on, and had to leave because of the stench.
> 
> Although she wouldn't do this, I wouldn't blame my landlady if she refused to rent to any more cat owners. I feel that most of the time, it's irresponsible pet owners who are to blame for pet restrictions, whether it's no pets, pets with huge damage/security deposits, size restrictions, etc.


yes! exactly. And just in case somebody missed it the first time around:

"I feel that most of the time, it's irresponsible pet owners who are to blame for pet restrictions, whether it's no pets, pets with huge damage/security deposits, size restrictions, etc."

So part of the question may be HOW do we as responsible pet owners begin to help eliminate the issues related to irresponsible pet owners without getting in the way of people who work hard to do the right thing? I wish I knew....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If it were me I would call the company that says that cats must be declawed and explain why that is not humane and suggest soft paws to them. Explain to them that declawed cats are far more likely to mark outside their box than cats that arent declawed. The more protests they hear the more likely they may one day revise the rule to soft paws!

I went round and round about this issue with a well know vet in my small community which beleives in declawing. she made the excuse that she would declaw because a lot of the elderly clients need their cats declawed so they cant break the skin of the person. She failed to respond to my informing her that declawed cats become biters! So what is the difference. 

I send her a post card every so often telling her the number of released cats at the local no kill shelter that are declawed. Last count 18! I know she thinks Im a royal pain but I made the mistake of declawing my first cat and he limps and marks when stressed and is a biter/ nipper. I carry the guilt for my ignorance every day when I see him limping. Its my hot button!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Hshdbasdkbasjksjnsjks....

The apartment we want requires declawed cats, ugh! We can't afford to wait anymore either, it turns out our apartment still has mold from the flooding and I'm having some really horrible health issues from it. I wish these people cared that they were requiring such horrible things, but they don't...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Hshdbasdkbasjksjnsjks....
> 
> The apartment we want requires declawed cats, ugh! We can't afford to wait anymore either, it turns out our apartment still has mold from the flooding and I'm having some really horrible health issues from it. I wish these people cared that they were requiring such horrible things, but they don't...


What are you going to do?!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you looked into finding a place on Craigslist?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Craigslist is the same, declawing is really popular here. We will just have to keep looking I guess.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Craigslist is the same, declawing is really popular here. We will just have to keep looking I guess.


I looked at apartments.com for St Paul and didn't see any declaw only listings.....is it possible you're looking at listings from the same or related management companies?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

No, they let you know when you call them if it isn't listed under the policy listings. Also, we live in a suburb just out of St. Paul.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

UPDATE!! The apartment we wanted didn't say anything about declawing when we went for a showing, they just told us the deposit fees. We are going to go through with it and are really excited! It has all the amenities we want, including a dishwasher and a hot tub!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im glad the universe smiled on you and found a place for you and your kitties! If i wasted my time inquiring about an apartment to rent and they didnt tell you up front about their policy of declawing Id give them an earful of what they are asking cat owner to do is just plain wrong and why! But that is just me when it comes to animals! Enjoy your new digs!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That is exactly what I was thinking. I don't think they would make me pay for an application fee and a deposit and NOT tell me. If they do, we will go from there.


----------



## Tinker1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have to be honest I really did consider having Tinker declawed when he gets older. I have always had dogs no cats and I was unaware of what declawing consisted of. I learned what it all meant and there is no way in heck that I am going to put this sweat baby kitten through that no way. Now one thing though every time he scratchs me I break out in hives. I will figure something else out because the hives are mild compared to what I saw would be done to him if he got declawed. I will live and he will live with his claws happy ever after.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Tinker1 said:


> I have to be honest I really did consider having Tinker declawed when he gets older. I have always had dogs no cats and I was unaware of what declawing consisted of. I learned what it all meant and there is no way in heck that I am going to put this sweat baby kitten through that no way. Now one thing though every time he scratchs me I break out in hives. I will figure something else out because the hives are mild compared to what I saw would be done to him if he got declawed. I will live and he will live with his claws happy ever after.


You can get claw caps for him so he doesn't break skin on you when clawing.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Or who just don't care. My sister in law has 3 cats, all declawed and all four feet. She swears that it's the only way she can let them in her house because they scratch the place up.....
> 
> We've had COUNTLESS discussions on the procedure and what it does to cats and she just shrugs and says it's the only way they can live in HER house.
> 
> Our latest discussion was recently over the phone, we were talking about CF and the threads about guardians for pets in case of emergencies and she was completely offended I chose my mother over her in my emergency provisions. I told her flat out that I'd *NEVER* let her have MowMow since she would declaw him. She just laughed and commented that I take 'stuff' way to seriously. Really? Disfigurement is not serious?


See, I believe people like this shouldn't have pets. If you have to mutilate an animal just to enjoy it, DON'T GET THAT ANIMAL.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> See, I believe people like this shouldn't have pets. If you have to mutilate an animal just to enjoy it, DON'T GET THAT ANIMAL.


Its amazing what things people put in front of cats... People seem to thin their new leather sofa comes above the welfare of their animals. Its disgusting.

Id rather have a trashed sofa and a beautiful intact kitty, than an unscratched sofa and a mutilated kitty. Sofas are inanimate things, mine have pulls and nicks from my cats, do I care? Nope....


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Gloworm said:


> Its amazing what things people put in front of cats... People seem to thin their new leather sofa comes above the welfare of their animals. Its disgusting.
> 
> Id rather have a trashed sofa and a beautiful intact kitty, than an unscratched sofa and a mutilated kitty. Sofas are inanimate things, mine have pulls and nicks from my cats, do I care? Nope....


Or they make the excuse that we neuter for our own needs anyways, so what does it matter...


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

My apartments have a strict no-claws policy, and no dogs at ANY time. I spoke with management, however, and made an arrangement to put Soft Paws on the girls. I had to show the receipt for purchase. Additionally, I signed a form stating that I will pay for any and all damage caused by scratching.

It's in the interest of protecting their property, and when the property is owned by investors (as mine is), it becomes a Very Big Deal. I'm pleased we managed to work something out.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

aphrodeia - !!! What breed are your kitties??? They are so beautiful!!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, thank you! My girls are just orange tabbies, and I altered the coloration on my signature - they're not really that color.  They're a bright orangey-brown, and I love them to bits.


----------

